# Just listened to Paddy Kelly on Dunphy podcast.



## clearday (9 Jan 2009)

I was catching up with some podcasts and listened to this one (Dec 1).Paddy Kelly comes across very well and the interview is good as always.
          Then with 8 minutes left they are talking about the banks.Paddy goes on to say they are all in a mess but that Anglo have very good people and are very creative people.He said we will be surprised how good a shape Anglo will be in.
                                Yikes.


----------



## Simeon (9 Jan 2009)

I think I heard the same prog at the end of last year. Perhaps he and his cohorts were hoping that Anglo would forget the <E600k


----------



## capall (9 Jan 2009)

Kelly is a property developer ,Dawh!


----------



## David_Dublin (9 Jan 2009)

You thought he came across well? I'm flabbergasted, I thought it had been long while since I had heard such guff: he thought it was great gas to have lost his entire fortune on the lloyds thing; he and all the workers on site together working hard. Seriously, he sounded like mother theresa, all was rosey, Anglo are great etc etc. Pity Dunphy lost his claws when he moved to RTE because the old dunphy would have taken him to the cleaners with all the claptrap he came out with.


----------

